# Gibson Flying V tremolo. Another fail? No. -Max



## Ntbillie (Aug 19, 2011)

Gibson.com: Gibson Flying V Tremolo

Gibson just unveiled the new Flying V-Tremolo. Imo,again too over priced. Bad paint job? And I just don't like how the guitar looks. I think it could've looked much better with black hardware.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 19, 2011)

Only about 30 years too late.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 19, 2011)

> This new rendition of a legendary design carries high-output humbucking pickups and* the most advanced vibrato tailpiece available*



Sorry Gibson, but I believe Ibanez/Gotoh and Steinberger have that covered.


----------



## Miek (Aug 19, 2011)

I dig it. I was kinda hoping for a non-locking trem though, to be honest.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks good to me. The price on that page is MSRP, btw. Knock off a couple hundred. If ESP made that exact same guitar, people would shit themselves.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 19, 2011)

Honestly, the only thing I'd have done differently is include a white pickguard.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 19, 2011)

Nothing really new although I preferred the V with the Kahler trem and even still that was way overpriced.

No reason to buy Gibson if you're after a V with a trem of course......I wish they'd realize that


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 19, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Looks good to me. The price on that page is MSRP, btw. Knock off a couple hundred. If ESP made that exact same guitar, people would shit themselves.



Well yeah, but ESP have had a good reputation for QC in recent years.


----------



## Miek (Aug 19, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Honestly, the only thing I'd have done differently is include a white pickguard.



Black pickguard and I'll support you on this.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 19, 2011)

Miek said:


> Black pickguard and I'll support you on this.


 
I'm a sucker for white-on-white flying Vs.


----------



## Miek (Aug 19, 2011)

I promote black-on-white in all ventures.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 19, 2011)

I quite like it.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Aug 19, 2011)

I wish they'd do either the ZW or 'Supreme' (I think that's what they were called?) Vs as a production run, better take on Vs with trems IMO


----------



## nonr (Aug 19, 2011)

All I have to say is fucking finally.


----------



## butcherworld (Aug 19, 2011)

Bring back the miii


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 19, 2011)

At least it has a locking nut this time.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 19, 2011)

Miek said:


> I promote black-on-white in all ventures.




Had a dream about this guitar...Was an actual flying v. As in, you could sit on it and ride it around like a witch would a broomstick. For some reason it also took gasoline, and I had to stop at a service station and top it off.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 19, 2011)

The fail is that I'd have jumped on the pickguardless explorer tremolo if...it didn't have a tremolo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2011)

Screw the haters, this thing is hot.



Ntbillie said:


> Gibson.com: Gibson Flying V Tremolo
> 
> Gibson just unveiled the new Flying V-Tremolo. Imo,again too over priced. Bad paint job? And I just don't like how the guitar looks. I think it could've looked much better with black hardware.



I don't think it's overpriced at all. It's MSRP is close to that of the recent Explorer with Trem so I'd assume it'd be close to $1400 street as well. That's really not bad for an American made guitar which uses high quality materials and hardware. Not to mention it's likely a limited run again. 

As for color, the white is just plain classy. 



Kodee_Kaos said:


> Only about 30 years too late.



Late for what? I didn't know people grew out of Vs and trem equipped guitars. 



Bigfan said:


> Sorry Gibson, but I believe Ibanez/Gotoh and Steinberger have that covered.



It's marketing. Were they just going to say "we just slapped an OFR in there because they're easily available"? 



Miek said:


> I dig it. I was kinda hoping for a non-locking trem though, to be honest.



Yeah, I know what you mean. The Schaller non-locking on the BFR Trem is HOT!



Grand Moff Tim said:


> Looks good to me. The price on that page is MSRP, btw. Knock off a couple hundred. If ESP made that exact same guitar, people would shit themselves.







ShadyDavey said:


> Nothing really new although I preferred the V with the Kahler trem and even still that was way overpriced.
> 
> No reason to buy Gibson if you're after a V with a trem of course......I wish they'd realize that



If you like Gibson neck shapes and pickups and don't feel like getting a "modern" V, then it's a great option regardless of branding. 



Bigfan said:


> Well yeah, but ESP have had a good reputation for QC in recent years.



Honestly, I've owned seven Gibsons, and none of them had the "serious flaws" that people say on the internet. Hell, of the hundreds I've had on my bench only a small handful stand out as being flawed. Stack that up against the fact that I can't say that for Schecters, LTDs, and other very popular imports on this forum. 

Not to mention Gibson puts out and actually sells more guitars than many brands put together, so there are bound to be more mistakes. Lets say Gibson puts out 10,000 guitars a year (totally made up number), and sells 8,000 of them. Of those 8,000 there are 100 duds (little over 1%). Well, those folks go to the internet and talk about how shitty Gibson is. Schecter on the other hand makes 5,000 guitars and sells 3,000 of them, though 50 of them are duds. That's nearly a third more guitars that are defective, but folks will still say that Gibson puts out more duds without thinking of relativity.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 19, 2011)

You're all dickheads 

"Omg u can't djent 22 frets and a V Judas priest isn't even cool"


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 19, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> You're all dickheads
> 
> "Omg u can't djent 22 frets and a V Judas priest isn't even cool"



What?


Also, for the record, Priest is the definition of cool.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 19, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> You're all dickheads
> 
> "Omg u can't djent 22 frets and a V Judas priest isn't even cool"





Definitely cool.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Aug 19, 2011)

I think that's a pretty sweet guitar. Gibsons Rule!! My Les Paul is flawless, the only thing that could make it better is an endorsement!! And MaxOfMetal beat me to most of my rebuttal points.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hopefully when I get a job next summer, I'll be able to get my hands on the Explorer Tremolo. Too bad they're limited runs, I've been having bad Gibson GAS lately and seeing a white Explorer with a Floyd just made it worse. Wouldn't mind having the V tremolo either, since the Gibson V is my favorite V out there.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks nice I think.

My neighbor wants one and says once he gets one and lets me play it, I'll be returning most of my music gear and switching to Gibson. 

Only Gibsons I really enjoy looking at are the ES175 and L5.


----------



## Rock4ever (Aug 19, 2011)

At least they put a locking nut on it...they released a v with some kind of trem, might've been a kahler, a few years back with no locking nut. I read a lot of complaints about it.


And I really hate how classic white is really classic off-white. There's nothing white about it. It's more of a pale yellow.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Aug 19, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> since the Gibson V is my favorite V out there.



I hear ya there, bro! I love them, too. The one that started them all!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 19, 2011)

Rock4ever said:


> And I really hate how classic white is really classic off-white. There's nothing white about it. It's more of a pale yellow.


 
Gibson likes their colors like their customers....... Aged.


*ba-dum-ts"


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Aug 19, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Only Gibsons I really enjoy looking at are the ES175 and L5.


 


You're nuts, dude!!  The Les Paul is the sexiest guitar ever!


----------



## Ntbillie (Aug 19, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think it's overpriced at all. It's MSRP is close to that of the recent Explorer with Trem so I'd assume it'd be close to $1400 street as well. That's really not bad for an American made guitar which uses high quality materials and hardware. Not to mention it's likely a limited run again.



Yes brother,I agree. But I would probably prefer buying the Gibson Vampire Blood moon (despite it's lofty name). The guitar has so much more to offer than the Tremolo V. Plus I have this obsession with black hardware. =/ So my views areee a little biased. I really digg the tribal series V.

Gibson.com: Gibson Explorer Vampire Blood Moon


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 19, 2011)

BrianUV777BK said:


> You're nuts, dude!!  The Les Paul is the sexiest guitar ever!


 

If it's in a room surrounded by a bunch of First Acts and Deans. Then yes. 

Besides... ES175's look like large LPs anyways, imo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2011)

Ntbillie said:


> Yes brother,I agree. But I would probably prefer buying the Gibson Vampire Blood moon (despite it's lofty name). The guitar has so much more to offer than the Tremolo V. Plus I have this obsession with black hardware. =/ So my views areee a little biased. I really digg the tribal series V.
> 
> Gibson.com: Gibson Explorer Vampire Blood Moon



Not exactly sure what the "more" is, that's being offered by the Blood Moon. 

Both have Gibson pickups.
Both are set neck.
Both are Mahogany.
Both have OFRs.
Both have very similar control layouts.
Both have the same locking nuts.
Both have the same tuners.
Both have a minimal inlays.

One is a white V, the other is a black explorer. 

Is there something I'm missing? 

Not digging into the Blood Moon, name aside, it's a pretty killer Explorer.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 19, 2011)

Matching headstock would of been killer (my usual Gibson whine )

Also, jack placement fail but it still looks very nice.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 19, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Both have OFRs.




Actually Blood Moon has a non-recessed Schaller Licensed, as opposed to the Explorer/Flying V Tremolo's recessed Schaller OFR.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> Actually Blood Moon has a non-recessed Schaller Licensed, as opposed to the Explorer/Flying V Tremolo's recessed Schaller OFR.



Who do you think makes OFRs? 

An OFR _is_ a Schaller, just with different branding.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Aug 19, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> If it's in a room surrounded by a bunch of First Acts and Deans. Then yes.





HAHAHA! Ziiiiing!


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 19, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Who do you think makes OFRs?
> 
> An OFR _is_ a Schaller, just with different branding.



Well, the construction is different for the OFR than the Scaller branded one, although the new trem they have coming (that we haven't seen yet) seems like it will be closer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Well, the construction is different for the OFR than the Scaller branded one, although the new trem they have coming (that we haven't seen yet) seems like it will be closer.



I was speaking more to the quality than anything else.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 19, 2011)

Heh, I like the new threadname .


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 19, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is there something I'm missing?



The explorer is a swamp ash body.

Out of the two, aesthetic wise, I'de rather have the V. Those blood drop inlays on the explorer just kill it for me. Spec wise I would take the explorer, they are more comfortable to play.

Edit: This would just be perfect. http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/Explorer/Gibson-USA/Explorer-Tremolo.aspx


----------



## -42- (Aug 19, 2011)

How is this a fail? Aside from the Firebird X, Gibson has been on the ball lately in terms of new models. Had I the money (and possibly skill) this would be on my wish list for sure.


----------



## Necris (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm not a huge Gibson fan and I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm with Max. I think it looks kickass. The price is in line with a USA made V.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 19, 2011)

While I usually think Gibson guitars tend to blow, in the right hands a flying V can be very cool...


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 19, 2011)

I like it! I'm a sucker for a white Gibson V.


----------



## chronocide (Aug 19, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Honestly, the only thing I'd have done differently is include a white pickguard.



I would agree. I think it looks ace. I'd well have one.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 19, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Late for what? I didn't know people grew out of Vs and trem equipped guitars.




Nah. Pointy guitars have been, and shall always be, my friend.

It's just that they're presenting the trem like it's some newfangled technology that they recovered from a crashlanded UFO. 

Guess it's just marketing hubblah. Despite this, I would not hesitate to pick up that V and ravage it passionately.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 20, 2011)

White V with a Trem, I'd certainly play that.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Who do you think makes OFRs?
> 
> An OFR _is_ a Schaller, just with different branding.




I did say Schaller OFR:



guitarister7321 said:


> Actually Blood Moon has a non-recessed Schaller Licensed, as opposed to the Explorer/Flying V Tremolo's recessed *Schaller OFR*.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 20, 2011)

Actually I'm going to reprise my opinion.....THIS is overpriced :

Gibson Guitar of the Month: Shred V (Flying V) Electric Guitars, Gibson Musical Instrument Pictures and Information

Rendering any other option reasonably affordable if you fancy one  

Except for this one:

Gibson.com: Gibson Custom Zakk Wylde Flying V Bullseye Floyd Rose

That's a lot of wedge.....I'd take the version in the OP without complaint if I couldn't get an 1983 with Kahler......or actually what the hell am I talking about? I'd take any of them especially this:


----------



## Kabstract (Aug 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Screw the haters, this thing is hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But if you are paying so much for a guitar, there should be almost no chance of some of the flaws that are out there. And the statistic you have there is totally made up as well, and surely not even close to the real numbers. 

However, 100/8000 = 1.25%, 50/3000 = 1.67%, when you say "nearly a third more guitars that are defective" you make it seem much more dramatic. For the price of a gibson, the flaw rate should be more around 50/8000, or 0.6% , not the similar amount of an overseas company. If I wanted to pay gibson price, I'd get a Warmoth custom or a Carvin or an Ibanez Prestige anyday over a gibson.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 20, 2011)

Kabstract said:


> If I wanted to pay gibson price, I'd get a Warmoth custom or a Carvin or an Ibanez Prestige anyday over a gibson.


 
In which case you won't be able to get a set-neck flying V no matter what the price or QC is like.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 20, 2011)

Why would anyone choose set-neck over bolt-on anyway? It's less adjustable, much more difficult to repair/replace, and tends to come with a stickier (usually opaque) finish.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 20, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Why would anyone choose set-neck over bolt-on anyway? It's less adjustable, much more difficult to repair/replace, and tends to come with a stickier (usually opaque) finish.


 
Beats me. Ask everyone who plays a PRS.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Aug 20, 2011)

Gibson Guitar of the Month: Shred V (Flying V) Electric Guitars, Gibson Musical Instrument Pictures and Information

They already had a flying V Tremolo


----------



## Blood Ghost (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not a fan of tremolos or the jack placement but it looks good to my eyes. I'm a sucker for Flying V's, though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 20, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Gibson Guitar of the Month: Shred V (Flying V) Electric Guitars, Gibson Musical Instrument Pictures and Information
> 
> They already had a flying V Tremolo


 
That costs $1k more and doesn't have a locking nut.


----------



## Miek (Aug 20, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> That's a lot of wedge.....I'd take the version in the OP without complaint if I couldn't get an 1983 with Kahler......or actually what the hell am I talking about? I'd take any of them especially this:


You dirty fuck, I had forgotten about those entirely. Now I need one again


----------



## Duraesu (Aug 20, 2011)

meh... i thought i would like it but no, i guess i grew tired of flying Vs lol but i still think that Gibson could do a bigger effort to really make an impact (a good one) on today's guitar world i mean, so many brands that outtake them in design, quality and QC nowadays =/


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 20, 2011)

Kabstract said:


> But if you are paying so much for a guitar, there should be almost no chance of some of the flaws that are out there.


 
You're wrongly assuming that every guitar Gibson makes is priced well over a grand or two, when in fact they have dozens that don't even break $1k.

Ibanez, Schecter, LTD, etc all make so pretty big mistakes on $1k+ guitars all the time. Look at the S2175s ($1299 street) with the messed up routes, the Loomis Sigs with the shoddy/lack of fret crowning, and all the dead planked SCs. 

When buying any guitar at any price point you run the risk of getting a lemon. As long as a human hand still has a significant part in guitar construction, and a natural material is used there will be flaws. 

Just take a look at all the folks on here who get $2k+ customs with serious flaws. 



Kabstract said:


> And the statistic you have there is totally made up as well, and surely not even close to the real numbers.


 
Maybe that's why I prefaced it saying that I was making up the numbers just to illustrate the point. 



> However, 100/8000 = 1.25%, 50/3000 = 1.67%, when you say "nearly a third more guitars that are defective" you make it seem much more dramatic.


 
1.25/3= .42 (rounding obviously )
1.25+.42= 1.67

Not sure what you don't get. It _is_ a third more. I don't know what you find so dramatic about math. 



> For the price of a gibson, the flaw rate should be more around 50/8000, or 0.6%


 
There you go again making assumptions. What is "the price of a Gibson"? I know I can get a Gibson, brand new, for around $500, so should those be absolutely flawless all the time?



> not the similar amount of an overseas company.


 
Why? Both factories employ humans, who then do labor. 



> If I wanted to pay gibson price, I'd get a Warmoth custom or a Carvin or an Ibanez Prestige anyday over a gibson.


 
You still don't seem to realize how much Gibson guitars cost these days. They have tons of guitars, USA made, that are in the $600 - $1500. Try getting a Les Paul or Explorer spec'd by Warmoth. Have you seen thier pricing lately? How about the quality issues that have popped up? Carvin? They're something else entirely, they're factory direct semi-customs. That's another ballpark. As for Ibanez, I'm all for it, but even as a huge Ibby fan I can still admit that they fuck up from time to time, even in thier higher price bracket.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Aug 20, 2011)

maybe someone mentioned this already but gibson has almost as big of a problem with non-matching headstocks as ibanez does hahaha (but ibanez remains the worst /: )


----------



## MetalGravy (Aug 20, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> maybe someone mentioned this already but gibson has almost as big of a problem with non-matching headstocks as ibanez does hahaha (but ibanez remains the worst /: )




I like it. Combined w/the pups, rings and truss rod cover, it has a nice two-tone thing going on.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 21, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Sorry Gibson, but I believe Ibanez/Gotoh and Steinberger have that covered.



Speaking of Steinberger, I REALLY wish Gibson would make an S-Trem version of their Transtrem 3 that comes on the ZT-3. I'd much rather see that on a Gibson than a Floyd or the Schaller on the BFG Trem.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 21, 2011)

Miek said:


> You dirty fuck, I had forgotten about those entirely. Now I need one again





I had also forgotten about them if that's any consolation but of course as soon as I found that picture I wanted one all over again. I'd especially like one with a fixed bridge and some beautiful Dimarzio's.....


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 21, 2011)

The point of Gibsons to me is that they are a brand who atually put good and relevant pickups on their guitars. The Gibson pickups are some of my favourites in-house pickups with the PRS dragon. Same can't be said of, say, Ibanez.
I'm planning a V or explorer soon, and the pickups they come with play a part in it. (And also the fact that they are the only reasonably priced Gibons in Europe, and I already have a LP studio)


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 21, 2011)

So this comes with OFR, or does it come with a MIK FR like the Axcess? Because I trust Gibson.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 21, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> The point of Gibsons to me is that they are a brand who atually put good and relevant pickups on their guitars. The Gibson pickups are some of my favourites in-house pickups with the PRS dragon. Same can't be said of, say, Ibanez.
> I'm planning a V or explorer soon, and the pickups they come with play a part in it. (And also the fact that they are the only reasonably priced Gibons in Europe, and I already have a LP studio)



They're good for certain, but along with most of us I could never leave them entirely alone  Then again perhaps a Burstbucker or a 490 or Dirty Fingers...

Wait. They DO make some good pickups! Damn my initial inclination to upgrade everything!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 21, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> The point of Gibsons to me is that they are a brand who atually put good and relevant pickups on their guitars. The Gibson pickups are some of my favourites in-house pickups with the PRS dragon. Same can't be said of, say, Ibanez.
> I'm planning a V or explorer soon, and the pickups they come with play a part in it. (And also the fact that they are the only reasonably priced Gibons in Europe, and I already have a LP studio)





That's part of the reason I don't totally want the seven string V. A Gibson with EMGs isn't much of a Gibson, IMO. 

I'd love me some seven string Burstbuckers.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 21, 2011)

While it's not my cup of tea, I think Gibson should stick to stuff like this, rather than the Failbird X or even robot guitars. 

Gibson is well known for classic-style guitars like the Les Paul, ES-335, etc.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 21, 2011)

Like Max said everyone seems to think all Gibson's cost over $3000. Also like he said any guitar made by a human and out of wood can have flaws. I recently bought a 60's tribute LP and I love it. Is it perfect? No, but it was $849 and is as least as good quality wise as anything I have seen in that price range. Looks great, sounds great, plays great. I have never owned a guitar be it a $4000 one or a $400 and not been able to pick out some type of flaw. They used to be a tree for fucks sake  As for the Warmoth build idea... A Warmoth built to Gibson specs (well as close to them as possible with a bolt on neck) will cost more than a Gibson and you will have to either pay someone to assemble it or spend many hours doing it yourself. My Warmoth build was a solid color alder body, single pickup superstrat with an unfinished neck and the parts cost over $1000. Start adding up the price of an explorer body with finished neck, floyd and all the parts and your gonna be over the price of the Gibson for something in pieces with no resale value. With the Gibson you get a complete guitar with a lifetime warranty that if kept in good shape will depreciate very little.


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 21, 2011)

I LOVE Vs. Almost all brands, almost all V shapes. 

And yes, white Gibson Flying Vs look pretty damn sweet (but I am a Rudy/Michael Schenker fanboi of sorts).

What I don't quite like is the way Gibson is marketing this guitar. It's a floyded Flying V, simple. But they're making it sound like a) it's the only Floyded Flying V in existence today and b) they invented the best damned tremolo system on the planet. 

Realistic marketing (like that's going to happen) and a realistic asking price is all I'm asking for.

RANDOM FACT: Floyd Rose is owned by the Hanser Music Group, which also owns BC Rich.


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 21, 2011)

I like this one..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 21, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> Realistic marketing (like that's going to happen) and a realistic asking price is all I'm asking for.
> 
> RANDOM FACT: Floyd Rose is owned by the Hanser Music Group, which also owns BC Rich.



If you don't think this is a realistic asking price what should it be? How much should a USA built guitar with high end hardware cost in 2011?

Since when is Floyd Rose owned by Hanser? Last I checked FMIC owned the rights to the Floyd Rose trademark.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 22, 2011)

nonr said:


> All I have to say is fucking finally.



Exactly. I can't believe it took this long for the thing to come out! Now add scallops and we have a winner. Ha! J/K. I know that's asking way too much.

It's perfect.


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 23, 2011)

There's no need to be defensive, MaxOfMetal! 

My info was outdated, and you're right, it's no longer owned by HMG.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 23, 2011)

i love this, gibson release an awesome flying v with a real floyd rose, and peple still complain that its shit, just because it is almost in fashion to hate on whatever gibson does. i am very impressed with this guitar, and alot of the guitars gibson has released lately. the new melody maker series were unbeleivable value for an usa made guitar, and some of the other limited release guitars were cool as fuck (dethclock explorer, silverburst lp studio).
despite the current trend to shit all over every guitar gibson releases i am going to have to side with the minority on this one and agree that gibson is doing alot right.


----------



## Junnage (Aug 23, 2011)

That's a pretty sweet Flying V, I can't lie. If it were a woman, I'd still passionately make love to it (after buying it dinner of course).

I think it looks like a great guitar that I would probably buy if I had more money. On the same token, I personally prefer 24 to 22 frets (as I surprisingly found that I use it A LOT more than I thought I did when I started playing my Gibson Les Paul Standard after working with PRS Custom 24).

Nevertheless, Max knows what he's talking about. +1 Max


----------



## yingmin (Aug 23, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> There's no need to be defensive, MaxOfMetal!


Max's question is worth answering, though: if the price Gibson is asking for this guitar isn't "realistic", then what price WOULD be fair?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> There's no need to be defensive, MaxOfMetal!
> 
> My info was outdated, and you're right, it's no longer owned by HMG.



I was not being defensive at all. The Internet does a poor job of conveying tone.  

I was simply asking those who are calling this overpriced to explain themselves and propose a price they feel would be more appropriate.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Aug 23, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I was not being defensive at all. The Internet does a poor job of conveying tone.
> 
> I was simply asking those who are calling this overpriced to explain themselves and propose a price they feel would be more appropriate.




I think the V w/ FR is awesome. Gibson has totally made a tip of the hat to metal players in recent years (which is what I always felt they shied away from) and I think it's awesome what they're doing. 


That said, I totally don't understand the Gibson hate. The product that Gibson puts out is competitive at it's price point, typically across the board. An explorer hangs comfortably with Prestige Ibby's, Japanese Jackson etc. Sub 1k LPS's are right in there with high end MIK/MII's/MIC. If you don't like the specs on the instrument, that's on you, not the manufacturer. I've never encountered the egregious QC oversights that I find universally reported on. It's not like the only models they offer start at $2600. It also seems like Gibson is held to a higher standard of quality than other brands. For a $1500 guitar, if Gibson has one nut slot not cut quite deep enough, then it's totally unacceptable and a travesty. If a $1500 Carvin makes it's way to you with the same nut problem, then it's OK because it's such a value!

I think the issue is since the typical music store is essentially moved to the "unbox them and hang them up" model, it's kind of perpetuates this perception.


----------



## avenger (Aug 23, 2011)

Gibson V's look like peni. As a straight man I am not attracted to them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2011)

avenger said:


> Gibson V's look like peni. As a straight man I am not attracted to them.





Or perhaps you just can't own one because you'd feel too "right" inside.


----------



## That_One_Person (Aug 23, 2011)

Holy shit. Gibson releasing awesome guitars that aren't filled with specs no one wants and people are still bitching. Seven string guitars, baritone flying v, pointy tremmed guitars with a nice solid finish and LOCKING NUTS. It sounds like someone that knows whats up got into Gibson's design department. Either way, this geet is a step in the right direction. Hopefully they release a Gothic 3 next.


----------



## Miek (Aug 23, 2011)

That_One_Person said:


> Holy shit. Gibson releasing awesome guitars that aren't filled with specs no one wants and people are still bitching. Seven string guitars, *baritone flying v,* pointy tremmed guitars with a nice solid finish and LOCKING NUTS. It sounds like someone that knows whats up got into Gibson's design department. Either way, this geet is a step in the right direction. Hopefully they release a Gothic 3 next.



Back the fuck up.

Where is this, now?


----------



## That_One_Person (Aug 23, 2011)

Miek said:


> Back the fuck up.
> 
> Where is this, now?



Well a little bit of false advertisment but I was refering to Rob from machine head's epiphone sig.


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Aug 23, 2011)

It's a nice guitar, but when I think of Priest I think of Hamer.


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 23, 2011)

> I was not being defensive at all. The Internet does a poor job of conveying tone.


It sure does, and I apologise if I came off as arrogant. I'm not exactly a 'seasoned' player (only started playing electrics in 2001) and I'm always prepared to learn new stuff from those who know a lot more than I do!


----------



## munizfire (Aug 24, 2011)

idk, Do Not want, not really a fan of Gibson Flying Vs

:idk:


----------

